# Excel Diagramm Problem



## Bea1712 (14. September 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein nerviges Problem mit *Excel*. Dort möchte ich nämlich aus einer einfachen Zahlenreihe ein *Diagramm* machen, was auch problemlos funktioniert. Aber sobald ich versuche die *x-Achse neu *zu *beschriften* und zwar mit Monat und Jahreszahl *verschwindet der Graph*. Er ist nur zu sehen, wenn ich die Grundeinstellung so belasse wie sie ist nämlich bei 01. bis 10. Januar 2000. 
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn einfach die Monatsangaben aus der Tabelle übernommen würden die über den Werten stehen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Leola13 (14. September 2006)

Hai,

Rechtsklick in deinem Diagramm  -  Datenquelle  - Reiter Reihe anklicken  -  (unten) Beschriftung der Rubrikenachse (X)  -  auf das Kästchen klicken - das Fenster wird klein und du kannst deinen Bereich auswählen  -  wieder auf das Kästchen und OK

Ciao Stefan


----------

